# Tarmac SL3s, what color you get?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

What colors did you order for all those getting the SL3? (for some odd reason I feel everyone's going to say black carbon red)


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I ordered the White Red on SRAM red, Im hoping that I have it this week.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Pearl White/Carbon/Blue for me.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

hmmm...maybe I was wrong then. Are those Team Saxo Bank colors? I really like that seatpost decal!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terminus123 said:


> hmmm...maybe I was wrong then. Are those Team Saxo Bank colors? I really like that seatpost decal!


Yes, see one, two or three for example.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

What other colors did anyone else get?

Is the red/white one Quick Step SL3 colors or just another color scheme?


----------



## jouko (Feb 14, 2005)

I've ordered the Dura-Ace in Flo Red/Carbon/Pearl White.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

nice! btw, is the S-Works BB30 crankset better than Shimano's Dura-Ace 7900 crankset?

additionally, "jouko" is that a 2010 S-Works Epic in your avatar? if so, how's it ride? I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## jouko (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not really qualified to comment on the SW BB30 vs. DA7900 crankset, but the Epic is a 2009. I had a 2008 SW Epic until mid-season, when I managed to break my top tube in a crash at a particularly muddy race. I bought the 2009 as a crash replacement and rode it for the remainder of the season. I find the Epic to be perfect for my XC efforts around Ontario. The change from 2008 to 2009 made the rear suspension more lively and for some reason I found the new bike more reassuring at high speed, maybe a little less twitchy. The Tarmac will be my primary training tool for XC (and mid-life crisis toy) to replace a ten year old, very well worn, Cannondale CAAD5.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> nice! btw, is the S-Works BB30 crankset better than Shimano's Dura-Ace 7900 crankset?
> 
> additionally, "jouko" is that a 2010 S-Works Epic in your avatar? if so, how's it ride? I'm thinking about getting one.


DA 7900 crank is heavier than SWorks Crank. Plus SWorks crank is stiffer...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*If it's good enough for Spartacus...*



> is the S-Works BB30 crankset better than Shimano's Dura-Ace 7900 crankset?


The S-Works cranks have been around for awhile now. Initially some unhappy customers concerning chain-ring problems. Pros on Specialized bikes weren't using them back then. Last year, both Cancellera and Andy Schleck were using them, with the Specialized chain-rings. If Spartacus isn't having problem with flex, I doubt I will. Specialized might strongly encourage them, but I doubt they would force those two to use them if they thought they were compromising their performance in any way. 

As for better... that's for the user to decide.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The S-Works BB30 crank looks nice and works decent but, it is not in the same league as the DA 7900 crankset. In fact I think the 7800 crankset is better than the S-Works BB30. I have two Specialized bikes with the BB30 cranksets and, in six months one has become faulty and is in the shop as I write this message. The other has not seen a lot of use so, its hard to say how it will hold up. My DA cranksets have never, ever had a problem. They also shift better too, though I have not tried the latest 2010 S-Works crankset - which is reported to have improved shifting performance.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I had the specialized crank a few years ago and the chain rings were garbage to the point they were dangerous. So, I replaced them with DA 7800 and the problems were all solved. The next year, Specialized made the chain rings solid like Shimano instead of the cut out ones that I had. 
Now I run the 7900 DA crank. That crank is the stiffest thing known to man. I love it.
Personally, I would keep my whole drive line made all by one company. Everything seems to shift a little crisper.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

just curious, did you have shifting issues? small chain ring to big chain ring?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I currently own the Sworks crank for my Tarmac Pro 2008, I didnt have issues with it with my 7800 DA drive train.


----------

